# PC Configuration (Audio/Video editing)



## rbeasal (May 14, 2008)

Hello to all.

I am in need of a good configuration for a desktop which can fit my budget and satisfy the requirements too. I Basically need a PC for Audio & Video Editing purposes. Please Suggest me a good configuration for the same.

Budget 40-50 k

Things i already have and needs to be excluded :

SOUND CARD
SPEAKERS
KEYBOARD
MOUSE
SEAGATE 320 GB SATA HDD

P.S. I require 2 TFT's for the workstation.


----------



## nish_higher (May 14, 2008)

Q6600 + Abit IP35-E=15k  , 
4gb GSkill 4GBPQ Ram=7k
Dell Tft's -19" = 19k approx
Palit/MSI 9600GT=8.6k / 9k
Cooler master PSU 500W for 2.75k

Total=

If u want to save a little , u can opt for Patriot Signature 4gb ram for around 4500


----------



## rbeasal (May 14, 2008)

thanks.

Is this configuration easily available in nehru place?


----------



## nish_higher (May 14, 2008)

well tfts have to be ordered directly from dell
rest available at nehru place for sure.

i cant be certain abt the rams though
if rams are not available, try lynx-india.com who can ship u stuff to delhi for a 100bucks extra (courier)


----------



## rbeasal (May 14, 2008)

so hows the service level support for these products as half of them i am hearing for the first time? i hope incase of any issue there won't be any problem with the replacement.

how much is the price difference between Core 2 Duo and Quadro


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 15, 2008)

Man every thing is available in Nehru Place.
Go to Computer Empire, SMC International, Cost 2 Cost etc.
U get everything.
If u didn't get something out of list, u can order from AMARBIR - Lynx-india.com!


----------



## nish_higher (May 15, 2008)

rbeasal said:


> so hows the service level support for these products as half of them i am hearing for the first time? i hope incase of any issue there won't be any problem with the replacement.
> 
> how much is the price difference between Core 2 Duo and Quadro


 
no replacement issues at all 
and Core 2 Duo not meant for u , should get a quad if u want some good performance in Audio and video editing


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 15, 2008)

now Q6700 for 10750/- (8MB L2 Cache) better than Q6600. 
Available at lynx-india.com


----------



## rbeasal (May 15, 2008)

thanks for the info guys...

keep updating !!


----------

